# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  40 yo, second cycle, enlarged prostate?

## oker

Hello all, I'm quite new so let me start by saying hello to all. Lately since I started my second cycle I have been urinating more often but more to the point having difficulty urinating. 

I'm 40 years old and just started my second cycle after 3 months off. I had been urinating a lot more often during the night since I was 39 years old anyway, so the frequent urination wasnt brought about by the cycle. In fact, during my first cycle of 500 mg test e a week I didn't have any problems except the frequent urination I just mentioned, and always during the night. However, since I started the second cycle at 600 mg a week I have had trouble urinating in the morning (1st piss). The rest of the time I need to push a little when urinating (which is normal I think at my age) but no great strain and no pain at all, except that once in the mornings difficulty  no pain here.

In addition, on the odd occasion I might take half a tablet of amitripiline which is an anti depressant I use to help me get to sleep since the test e keeps me awake during the night. Do you guys think its the test or the amitripiline?

Has anyone had a similar experience and Id appreciate as much input from as many members as possible. Cheers!

----------


## ecto9

Dude, that medication has some serious side effects. The trouble your having is one of them... Check it...


http://www.drugdigest.org/DD/DVH/Uses/0,3915,30|Amitriptyline,00.html

----------


## oker

> Dude, that medication has some serious side effects. The trouble your having is one of them... Check it...
> 
> 
> http://www.drugdigest.org/DD/DVH/Uses/0,3915,30|Amitriptyline,00.html


Yeah cheers bro that's some good info - I just found anotehr that supports the idea that amitriptyiline causes enlarged prostate or problems with urination. Will stop taking it and see what happens. The thing is it was such a small amount I was taking but it's a powerful drug

----------


## niterunner

i take low dose amitriptyline for back pain,compression in me spine. side effect major water retention, 
better sleep & less trips to the can.

they do treat unstable bladder with low dose antidpressants 2.

----------


## oker

> i take low dose amitriptyline for back pain,compression in me spine. side effect major water retention, 
> better sleep & less trips to the can.
> 
> they do treat unstable bladder with low dose antidpressants 2.


That's interesting - I had a bike accident 10 years ago, hit a post on my quaka and fractured the L2 vertebra...not the reason for taking amitriptyline but more because I suffer from insomnia and even worse on the test e. The back's been pretty good since I started BB. I had read somewhere that amitriptyline can contribute to prostate problems. Have you heard that? I would be interested to read the source of this treatment you mentioned. Do you have the URL by any chance?

----------


## niterunner

no i dont no about the prostate problem sorry. :0lamo: 
i didnt sleep probly for near 10yrs. 
when i used bennys i was lucky to get 2hrs sumtimes 4 sleep.
when i take amitripyline i can sumtimes sleep 12hrs striaght through, AMAZING

----------

